# The Place is in the Song.



## timoc

*A couple of places* I always fancied going to but never did, however the songs tell me about the places. 

Do you know any songs that tell of a place?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Think you've opened up a big pandoras box here .. there must be hundreds


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> Think you've opened up a big pandoras box here .. there must be hunbndreds...



Not available in US


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Murrmurr

The Land Down-Under (by Men At Work, Work also being a Place)


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> Not available in US


Try this PB..not such a great video but the song's great...


----------



## hollydolly

One of my all time faves...


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc




----------



## Geezer Garage

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/the-place-is-in-the-song.69620/


----------



## Geezer Garage




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Pink Biz said:


>


What on earth did you post woman?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## horseless carriage

Can you guess?


----------



## Pinky




----------



## dobielvr

Do You Know the Way to San Jose? 

**Dionne Warwick


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

What a fantastic response, you people are brilliant.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Colorado "Rocky Mountain High"


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


>


Not available...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> Not available...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

dobielvr said:


> Do You Know the Way to San Jose?
> 
> **Dionne Warwick


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

dobielvr said:


> Do You Know the Way to San Jose?
> 
> **Dionne Warwick


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

Pinky said:


>


Not available in US


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

2 for the price of one....


----------



## horseless carriage

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 213316View attachment 213317View attachment 213318
> Can you guess?


Harp, Sam Plank's Disco, Tony Bennett. I Left My Harp, in Sam Plank's Disco.
I know, it was a bit feeble, it's a pun for: I left my heart in San Francisco.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

"In My Mind I'm Gone to Carolina" (live here)
1. James Taylor (and Dixie Chicks toward the end)
2. The Petersons


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


>


That song takes me way back to the love of my life who was from Georgia.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

Liza Minnelli was the original singer of New York, New York. She recorded the song as the theme for Martin Scorcese's film, New York, New York in 1977, two years prior to Sinatra's recording.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> It opens with a shot of The Twelve Apostles, which I recently wrote about.


Video disabled here...


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Video disabled here...


Here as well.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

We're getting a few repeats here..folks... please have a quick squizz through to see what's been posted..


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

For anyone who might not know...The Mira is a  River in Nova Scotia Canada...  ( I love this song)


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

I skimmed through the songs from the beginning but don't have the greatest short term memory...so, I'm sorry if I repeat something.


----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne

She sings of the Tallahatchi Bridge:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell

Bit of artistic license here, my home town in UK is Hitchin in Hertfordshire.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

I luuuurrrve this...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Purwell




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pam




----------



## Pam




----------



## RnR

*I've Been Everywhere - Lucky Starr ... Australia*






Tullamore, Seymour, Lismore, Mooloolaba, Nambour, Maroochydore, Kilmore, Murwillumbah, Birdsville, Emmaville, Wallaville, Cunnamulla, Condamine, Strathpine, Proserpine, Ulladulla, Darwin, Gin Gin, Deniliquin, Muckadilla, Wallumbilla, Boggabilla, Kumbarilla Moree, Taree, Jerilderie, Bambaroo, Toowoomba, Gunnedah, Caringbah, Woolloomooloo, Dalveen, Tamborine, Engadine, Jindabyne, Lithgow, Casino, Brigalow, Narromine, Megalong, Wyong, Tuggeranong, Wanganella, Morella, Augathella, Brindabella, Wollongong, Geelong, Kurrajong, Mullumbimby, Mittagong, Molong, Grong Grong, Goondiwindi, Yarra Yarra, Boroondara, Wallangarra, Turramurra, Boggabri, Gundagai, Narrabri, Tibooburra, Gulgong, Adelong, Billabong, Cabramatta, Parramatta, Wangaratta, Coolangatta, Ettalong, Dandenong, Woodenbong, Ballarat, Canberra, Milperra, Unanderra, Captains Flat, Cloncurry, River Murray, Kurri Kurri, Girraween, Terrigal, Stockinbingal, Collaroy, Narrabeen, Bendigo, Dorrigo, Bangalow, Indooroopilly, Kirribilli, Yeerongpilly, Wollondilly.


----------



## Purwell




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Purwell




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## hollydolly

3 of those have already been posted...


----------



## Meanderer

J-O-H-N-N-Y C-A-S-H - I've Been Everywhere - With Lyrics


----------



## Meanderer

RnR said:


> *I've Been Everywhere - Lucky Starr ... Australia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tullamore, Seymour, Lismore, Mooloolaba, Nambour, Maroochydore, Kilmore, Murwillumbah, Birdsville, Emmaville, Wallaville, Cunnamulla, Condamine, Strathpine, Proserpine, Ulladulla, Darwin, Gin Gin, Deniliquin, Muckadilla, Wallumbilla, Boggabilla, Kumbarilla Moree, Taree, Jerilderie, Bambaroo, Toowoomba, Gunnedah, Caringbah, Woolloomooloo, Dalveen, Tamborine, Engadine, Jindabyne, Lithgow, Casino, Brigalow, Narromine, Megalong, Wyong, Tuggeranong, Wanganella, Morella, Augathella, Brindabella, Wollongong, Geelong, Kurrajong, Mullumbimby, Mittagong, Molong, Grong Grong, Goondiwindi, Yarra Yarra, Boroondara, Wallangarra, Turramurra, Boggabri, Gundagai, Narrabri, Tibooburra, Gulgong, Adelong, Billabong, Cabramatta, Parramatta, Wangaratta, Coolangatta, Ettalong, Dandenong, Woodenbong, Ballarat, Canberra, Milperra, Unanderra, Captains Flat, Cloncurry, River Murray, Kurri Kurri, Girraween, Terrigal, Stockinbingal, Collaroy, Narrabeen, Bendigo, Dorrigo, Bangalow, Indooroopilly, Kirribilli, Yeerongpilly, Wollondilly.


HA,HA!   Ya sung a mouthful, Mate!


----------



## Meanderer

Cicci Guitar Condor - Don't cry for me Argentina


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> 3 of those have already been posted...


*It matters not*, Holly, they are all superb. The thread was only posted yesterday and look at the number of posting....and half of them yours, Holly....thank you.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> *It matters not*, Holly, they are all superb. The thread was only posted yesterday and look at the number of posting....and half of them yours, Holly....thank you.


lol. tis true..they all deserve several plays... but mine are all uinque...


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

Jamaican ska


----------



## RnR

Meanderer said:


> HA,HA!   Ya sung a mouthful, Mate!


Didn't realise there were so many versions ...

"I've Been Everywhere" is a song written by Australian country singer Geoff Mack in 1959, and made popular by Lucky Starr in 1962.

The song as originally written listed Australian towns. It was later adapted by Australian singer Rolf Harris with British toponyms (1963), and by John Hore (later known as John Grenell) with New Zealand toponyms in 1966. In 1962, the song was a number-one US country hit for Hank Snow. The song was also recorded by Lynn Anderson (US 1970), Asleep at the Wheel (US 1973), Stompin’ Tom Connors (Canada 1971), Johnny Cash (US 1996), Ted Egan, the "Farrelly Brothers" from the television series The Aunty Jack Show (Australia 1974, a parody version, on the album Aunty Jack Sings Wollongong), John Grenell (NZ 1966), Mike Ford (Canada, 2005), The Sunny Cowgirls and the Statler Brothers. Harvey Reid also included the song in his Dreamer or Believer album. In 2021, supergroup L.A. Rats covered the song for Netflix film, The Ice Road.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I've_Been_Everywhere


----------



## Meanderer

RnR said:


> Didn't realise there were so many versions ...
> 
> "I've Been Everywhere" is a song written by Australian country singer Geoff Mack in 1959, and made popular by Lucky Starr in 1962.
> 
> The song as originally written listed Australian towns. It was later adapted by Australian singer Rolf Harris with British toponyms (1963), and by John Hore (later known as John Grenell) with New Zealand toponyms in 1966. In 1962, the song was a number-one US country hit for Hank Snow. The song was also recorded by Lynn Anderson (US 1970), Asleep at the Wheel (US 1973), Stompin’ Tom Connors (Canada 1971), Johnny Cash (US 1996), Ted Egan, the "Farrelly Brothers" from the television series The Aunty Jack Show (Australia 1974, a parody version, on the album Aunty Jack Sings Wollongong), John Grenell (NZ 1966), Mike Ford (Canada, 2005), The Sunny Cowgirls and the Statler Brothers. Harvey Reid also included the song in his Dreamer or Believer album. In 2021, supergroup L.A. Rats covered the song for Netflix film, The Ice Road.ize that
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I've_Been_Everywhere


@RnR   I only knew of Johnny Cash's version of the song.  I wasn't aware of the song's origin.  Thanks for clearing that up, in the above link!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Woodstock...or "The Garden"?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

One of my fave songs of all time...


----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Packerjohn

Since my failed attempt in 1970 where I ended up in the hospital in Israel, I have always wanted to go to Australia.  Maybe I might yet?


----------



## Chris21E




----------



## Pinky

Santa Catalina.. 26 Miles


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pepper

This thread took forever to load for me so I unfortunately could not tell if this next song was already played.  For "The Place is in the Song"


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruthanne said:


> I skimmed through the songs from the beginning but don't have the greatest short term memory...so, I'm sorry if I repeat something.


Easy to do, lots of skimming in nine pages, I just deleted one of mine that I noticed Holly had already posted.  For sure, the memory thing plays a part too.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## timoc

SeaBreeze said:


> Easy to do, lots of skimming in nine pages, I just deleted one of mine that I noticed Holly had already posted.  For sure, the memory thing plays a part too.


*Now, if you two lovely ladies* would like a very worthwhile job, both of you, come and root out all the junk files from my head, to be construed as............. 'Giving this old boy's memory a boost.'


----------



## SeaBreeze

timoc said:


> *Now, if you two lovely ladies* would like a very worthwhile job, both of you, come and root out all the junk files from my head, to be construed as............. 'Giving this old boy's memory a boost.'


Sorry Tim, not qualified here, that's above my pay grade.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## timoc

225 not available here, but I'm sure it's good.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## ohioboy

Taos New Mexico


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pam




----------



## win231




----------



## Bretrick

*The Howie Brothers - Along the road to Gundagai*


----------



## Bretrick

Skyhooks - Jukebox in Siberia​


----------



## Bretrick

The Whitlams - Melbourne​


----------



## Bretrick

Cootamundra is a town in the South West Slopes region of New South Wales, Australia and within the Riverina. 
John is accompanied by a chorus of lorikeets.
John Williamson - Cootamundra Wattle​


----------



## Bretrick

Redgum - I've Been To Bali Too​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Chris21E

*California..*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pam




----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


>


Not available in US


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> Not available in US


a much more recent version...Carol in 2019


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bretrick

B'52 - Private Idaho​


----------



## Bretrick

Khe Sanh -Region of Vietnam
Cold Chisel - Khe Sanh​


----------



## Bretrick

Electric Light Orchestra - Last Train to London​


----------



## Pam




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Jace

Don't do.. can't do pictures/graphics..

But wanted to contribute..

My hometown...from ages ago

"Allentown" by Billy Joel (1983)

Not his hometown, but a Pennsylvanian..his is Levittown


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pam




----------



## Bretrick

Pam said:


>


I have never heard of this song about my island home of yesteryear


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## ohioboy

Met a dark eyed girl in San Luis--  Senorita Rita


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pam




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Pam said:


>


Pam, George was like Marmite, you either loved him or disliked him. I loved his type of music, I even bought the same instrument, then gave it away because I was useless trying to play it. Thanks you for posting this.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## timoc

Some nice fashions here for our lady members.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish

The Eye of the Storm


----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## ohioboy

Indiana wants me (same songwriter as Taos New Mexico).


----------



## Tish




----------



## ohioboy

You are Starlight...


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## ohioboy

Up on the Housetop--- written by Ohio born Benjamin Hanby


----------



## ohioboy

Blue tail fly (Jimmy crack corn), written by Ohio born Daniel Decatur Emmett, who also wrote--- Dixie.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Alligatorob

Lots of em, all in Utah.


----------



## Pam




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Tish




----------



## Autumn72

Aunt Bea said:


>


Looking at the picture of Cher, reminded me of my sister Doreen
Spitting image of her when Doreen was 19 it went completely to her head
This of course was back then. When she would make a beeline to the Last Chance Saloon and The THC CLUB for dancing was her hobby it started when the police officer at the door would tell her how much she looked l Iike Cher everytime
Weekend 
I'm sure she heard it from everyone in the place probably at work too.
Her hair was long to her bottom. If we were talking I'd ask her for a picture to show here.
Today her new hubby I don't think he'd like her to dance anywhere.
She is in her 60s now yet seems different.
It was like she was a movie star then.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Autumn72

Leaving on a Jet plane?


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

*This could be* any two of the more agile of our lady members, we can't figure out who, they're disguised.....any ideas?


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## SeaBreeze

Brooklyn Roads


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Paradise City.


----------



## timoc

*I've been given* a hula-hoop to exercise the muscle (others call it fat) off my belly, and this song/tune is just the right rythmn.


----------



## timoc




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Capt Lightning

This song celebrates seeing the Aurora (known as the Merry dancers) over Aberdeen.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sunshine on Leith (Edinburgh)


----------



## Paco Dennis

somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

*Amazing!!* How did I forget this one from 1952. It was on the radio all the time. 





*And* this belter too!!


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## timoc

*A young Cilla*, almost wearing a skirt, and y'know what, she could have been singing about me as a boy.


----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## ohioboy

City of New Orleans (the train, not the city)


----------



## RadishRose

ohioboy said:


> City of New Orleans (the train, not the city)


Rediscovering one of the most wonderful American songs in existence! I always thought it had to do with disappearing older trains, but Reading this article, I see it was about more.... the illness of the composer Steve Goodman.

https://www.chimesfreedom.com/2016/12/12/city-new-orleans/


----------



## timoc

How did I forget this wonderful song?


----------



## timoc

I wonder where this place is?


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

Not a song but a crackin' sound....


----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> Not a song but a crackin' sound....


I love Saxophone.


----------



## Tish




----------



## ohioboy

The place is the Lighthouse:


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

One for Tish.


----------



## timoc




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## ohioboy

The place to be is at Archie's party.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Hey Tish, That one had me up and dancing, and walking on the sun. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Tish

Geezer Garage said:


> Hey Tish, That one had me up and dancing, and walking on the sun. Thanks, Mike


That's awesome Mike.


----------



## Tish

timoc said:


> One for Tish.


Thank you, I love the Seekers


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Bella

*The Girl from Impanema*


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella

Corcovado  >>  https://costarica.org/national-parks/corcovado/


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

Breakfast at Sweethearts - Cold Chisel


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## timoc

Edith Piaf "The Poor People Of Paris"​


----------



## timoc

Al Bowlly - By The Fireside​


----------



## timoc

Blueberry Hill​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Cherie Baby

timoc said:


> Edith Piaf "The Poor People Of Paris"​





timoc said:


> Edith Piaf "The Poor People Of Paris"​


----------



## Cherie Baby




----------



## timoc

Cherie Baby said:


>


Welcome to the forum, Cherie Baby, help yourself to whatever you fancy, but don't eat all my ice cream.


----------



## JaniceM




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

@Cherie Baby pleased to meet you.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

Tish said:


>


I really LIKE that one!!!!!


----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


> I really LIKE that one!!!!!


It's one of my favorites too.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

Baker Street


----------



## Bretrick

I Guess He'd Rather Be In Colorado -  John Denver​


----------



## Bretrick

Manhattan Kansas - Donna Fargo​


----------



## Bretrick

Mississippi Delta - Bobby Gentry​


----------



## Bretrick

*Oklahoma Hills - Jack Guthrie




*


----------



## Bretrick

Sidewalks Of Chicago - Merle Haggard​


----------



## Bretrick

It Never Rains In Southern California - Albert Hammond​


----------



## Bretrick

*North to Alaska - Johnny Horton




*


----------



## Bretrick

Chattahoochee(River) -Alan Jackson​


----------



## Bretrick

MacArthur Park (L-A) - Richard Harris​


----------



## Bretrick

Cedartown, Georgia - Waylon Jennings​


----------



## Bretrick

*Wolverton Mountain (Arkansas) - Claude King




*


----------



## timoc

Wow, Bretrick, that's a fair list there. 
THE STREETS OF LAREDO MARTY ROBBINS​


----------



## Bretrick

timoc said:


> Wow, Bretrick, that's a fair list there.
> THE STREETS OF LAREDO MARTY ROBBINS​


Been a while since I contributed. I have not been getting notifications of posts.


----------



## Tempsontime65

I'm Walkin To New Orleans[Fats Domino]


----------



## Paco Dennis

@Bretrick   Do you have a list of songs on this thread? I wonder how we could see it...or download it?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Bretrick

Paco Dennis said:


> @Bretrick   Do you have a list of songs on this thread? I wonder how we could see it...or download it?


I do have a list of every song posted but in an exercise book. No way to upload it.


----------



## Bretrick

*Tulsa Time - Don Williams




*


----------



## Bretrick

The Diamantina River is 960 km (560mi) long and runs through central Queensland to the north of South Australia
The catchment area is 157,000 sq km (61,000 sq mi) which is larger than 138 countries
*Diamantina Drover - John Williamson




*


----------



## Bretrick

*I go to Rio - Peter Allen




*


----------



## Bretrick

Winter In America - Doug Ashdown​


----------



## Bretrick

Darwin - Northern Territory - Australia.
On Christmas Day 1974 Cyclone Tracy hit in the early hours, destroying 80% of the city and claiming 71 lives.
*Santa Never Made it to Darwin - Bill & Boyd*


----------



## Bretrick

April Sun In Cuba - Dragon​


----------



## Bretrick

All songs posted here up to post *498*

The northern lights of old *Aberdeen  *- *Abilene - *Fun in *Acapulco - Africa - *Stars fell on *Alabama - *Ballad of *Alabama  *
Sweet home *Alabama *- *Allegheny *Moon - *Allentown - Allentown *Jail - *American *Woman - An *American *in Paris - *America *the beautiful - Letter from *America* - Winter in *America* - Is this the way to *Amirillo* - Tulips from *Amsterdam* - Windmill in old *Amsterdam - Angel City *- *Apocalyptic City*? - *Archies *Party*? - Arizona *- Don't cry for me *Argentina* - Where the *Arkansas *River leaves *Oklahoma* - *Atlantic *City  *Atlantis* - White rose of *Athens *- The fields of *Athenry *- I am *Australian *- I still call *Australia *home - This is *Australia - *Land down under(*Australia) *- Great Southern Land(*Australia*) - Electric Avenue?

Rivers of *Babylon* - *Baker Street *- *Bali *Ba'i - I've been to *Bali *too - *Barcelona *- One night in *Bangkok* - I'm going to *Barbados*
Blue *Bayou* - *Belgrade* - A Nightingale sang in *Berkeley *Square - *Blackpool *Belle - Sitting on the top of the *Blackpool Tower
Blueberry Hill *- Blue Tail Fly? - Down in the *Boondocks *-Please come to *Boston *- *Bourbon Street *- *Bow River *- Bowling Green?  *Brazil -Brooklyn Roads *- Not *Bremar *- Nights on *Broadway *- On *Broadway *- *Budapest *- Shuffle off to *Buffalo

Caledondia *- *California *- *California *Dreaming - *California *Girls -Going to *California *- It never rains in *Southern California
California *Saga - *Canadian *Sunset - *Carolina *in the morning - *Carolina *moon - *Carolina *on my mind - Isle of *Capri 
Cedartown, Georgia - Chattahoochee - Chattanooga *choo choo - *Chicago *- Sidewalks of *Chicago *- Sweet Home *Chicago *
The Night *Chicago *died -*Cherry Hill Park - China *Doll - *China *girl - *China *in your hand - On a slow boat to *China *
Last train to *Clarksville *- *Cleveland *rocks - A home in the Clouds? - *Cootamundra *Wattle - *Colorado *
I guess he'd rather be in *Colorado *- *Copacobana *- Wonderful *Copenhagen *- *Copperhead Road *- *Corcovado *
Meet me on the corner? - There's a pawn shop on the corner? - *Costafine Town -Crossroads? *- *County Fair? *- April sun in *Cuba*

Black hills of *Dakota *- The beautiful *Blue Danube *- The *Blue Danube *Waltz - Blue eyes crying in the rain? 
Santa never made it into *Darwin *- The *Deadwood *Stage - *Delaware *- *Detroit *rock city - *Diamantina Drover- *The night they drove old *Dixie *down - Sitting on the *Dock of the Bay - *The White Cliff of *Dover *- *Downtown  *- Rocky road to *Dublin 
Durham Town *the leavin'

Ebb tide? - The Garden of *Eden *- Little *Egypt *- *El Paso *- A new *England *- *England *swings - Made in *England *- *Europa *
I've been *Everywhere

Florida *room - Down *Forget me not Lane - *Three coins in a Fountain? *42nd Street *- Positively *4th Street *- Half past *France *-

*Galileo? - Galway Bay *- *Galway *girl - The devil went down to *Georgia *- Marching through *Georgia *- Midnight train to *Georgia *
How are things in *Glocca Morra *- *Granada *- *La Grange *- Along the road to *Gundagai *- *Guadalajara 

Haiti - *Harbour Lights? - Angel of *Harlem - Harlem *Nocturne? - * Harlem *Shuffle - *Harper Valley *P.T.A - *Havana 
Hawaiian *eye theme - *Hawaiian *wedding song - Outside of *Heaven - *Stairway to *Heaven - *Wrong side of *Heaven 
Heartbreak Hotel - *Summertime in *Heidelberg - *Highway to *Hell - *On the road to *Hell - Hernando's Hideaway? - *Run to the *Hills? -*Hitchin' a ride? - A house is not a home? - Green Green Grass of *Home - *Keep the *Home *fires burning - Beyond the blue *Horizon *
Our *House - House *of the rising sun - Up on the *Housetop - Houston*

Private *Idaho - Indiana - Indiana *wants me - In your eyes? - The girl from *Ipanema - Ireland's *Call

*Jackson - Jamaica *fairwell - *Jamaica *Ska - Big in *Japan - *Woke up in *Japan - *On the *Jericho *road - *Jersey *girl - *Jersey *bounce
*Jerusalem - Jerusalem *the anthem - *Jet City *woman - Far side banks of *Jordan - *Welcome to the *Jungle*

I've got a gal in *Kalamazoo - Kansas City - Kashmir - Kentucky *rain - *Kentucky *waltz - *Key Largo - Khe Sanh - Kingston Town
Kokomo

L A *woman - *L A *international airport - Land of make believe? - She's a lassie from *Lancashire - *The man from *Laramie *
The streets of *Laredo - *Viva *Las Vegas - Leaving on a jet plane? - *Sunshine on *Leith - *Little Red Corvette? - *Liverpool *lullaby  *Liverpool L*ou - *Lodi London - *Last train to *London - *Maybe it's because I'm a *Londoner - *Streets of *London - *Werewolves of *London Luckenbach Texas - Ludlow *massacre - *Luton *airport

*Macarthur Park - *On the road to *Mandalay - *The *Manchester *rambler - *Manhatten - *First we take *Manhatten - Margate
Margaritaville - Marrakesh *express - *Massachusetts - *Me and Bobby McGee? - *Melbourne - *Midnight train to *Memphis *
Walking in *Memphis - *Ferry cross the *Mersey - Mendocino - Mexicali *rose - Adios *Mexico - *What made *Milwaukee *famous 
The *Mira - Mississippi *delta - I can't get the *Mississippi *off my mind - *Mocking Bird Hill - Moon River - *From here to the *Moon*
To the *Moon *and back - The *Moon *was yellow - It happened in *Monterey - Montego Bay - Morningtown *ride? 
*Motor City *madness - Midnight in *Moscow - *Stranger in *Moscow - *Mountains o' *Mourne - Rocky Mountain *high - *Mozambique*
Okie from *Muskogee - My Place? 

Nashville *without you -* Nebraska - New Orleans - *Battle of *New Orleans - *City of *New Orleans *
Walking to *New Orleans - New York New York - *The boy from *New York City - *On the sidewalks of *New York 
New York *state of mind - The only living boy in *New York - *North to *Alaska - *Girl from the *North? - Nutbush *city limits

*Ohio - *Banks of the *Ohio - Okefenokee - Oklahoma - Oklahoma *hills

Pancho and Lefty? - *Panama - *Little old lady from *Pasadena - Paradise City - *I love *Paris - *The poor people of *Paris  Parisienne *walkways - *Penny Lane - Pennsylvania *polka - *Philadelphia *freedom - *Philadelphia *lawyer - By the time I get to *Phoenix *
A *Pub *with no beer?

Somewhere over the *Rainbow - Red River Valley - Indian Reservation - *I go to *Rio - *Ole man *River - *River deep Mountain high?
*Rocky Top - *Arrivederci *Roma - *On an evening in *Roma - *In my *Room? - Rotterdam - *From *Russia *with love

Anybody going to *San Antone - San Francisco - San Francisco *blues - I left my heart in *San Francisco - Santiago*
Do you know the way to *San Jose* - Met a dark eyed girl in *San Luis - *Running back to *Saskatoon - *Saturday night fever? - *Seattle*
Beyond the sea? - My little grass shack? - Love Shack? - *Shallow? *-*Shanghai *Lil - *Shenandoah - *Jukebox in *Siberia - Sin City *
On a little street in *Singapore - *Blue Skies? - The *Skye *boat song - Beautiful isle of somewhere? - Come back to *Sorrento *
Great *Southern Land  - *The *Spanish *night is over - Blue *Spanish *eyes - Lady of *Spain - *The rain in *Spain - Statesboro *blues 
Still in *Saigon - *From *St Kilda *to *Kings Cross - *The eye of the Storm? - Meet me in St Louis - Where the streets have no name? 
Street of dreams? - On the street where you live? - Red sails in the sunset? - Dead city radio and the new gods of *Supertown? *
Walking on the *Sun - *Don't sleep in the *Subway - *Breakfast at *Sweethearts - *Sally from *Syracuse*

(Give me shelter, by *Taj Mahal) - Tallahassee *lassie - (Ode to Billie Joe, *Tallahatchie Bridge?) - Taos New Mexico - Tennessee *whiskey *Tennessee *waltz - *Texas *when I die - Yellow rose of *Texas *- The Last Farewell? - Tie me kangaroo down sport? 
That Sunday, That Summer? - *Tijuana *jail - It's a long way to *Tipperary - Tokyo *skyline - *Tolpuddle *man - My kind of town? 
It's the talk of the town? *Tulsa *time - 24 hours from *Tulsa  Tupelo *honey - 26 Miles?

Back in the *USSR - *Tribute to *Utah

Van Dieman's Land*(Tasmania) - Moonlight in *Vermont - Vienna - Virginia Plain*

Candle on the water? - *Warwick Avenue - Waterloo Station - *Where will the dimple be? - *Winchester Cathedral *
Big noise from *Winnetka - Wichita *lineman - Windmills of your mind? - Wild is the wind? - *Wolverton Mountain - Woodstock *
You're my world? - Make the world a little younger? Two different worlds? - Rocking all over the world? 
The wreak of the Edmund Fitzgerald

*Yokohama *mama 

*382 songs to date.*


----------



## Bretrick

Paco Dennis said:


> @Bretrick   Do you have a list of songs on this thread? I wonder how we could see it...or download it?


Post 499 has all the songs.


----------



## Pam




----------



## Bretrick

*San Quentin - Johnny Cash




*


----------



## Bretrick

The Best In Africa - The Groop​


----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish

@Bretrick  Thank you for posting the list.


----------



## Paco Dennis

@Bretrick WOW! Thank you for the list and all the work and love you put in to it.


----------



## Bretrick

Paco Dennis said:


> @Bretrick WOW! Thank you for the list and all the work and love you put in to it.


Thank you
The whole list took 5 hours. Stuff I enjoy doing.


----------



## Tish

*U*ptown Funk






V


----------



## Bretrick

California Soul - The 5th Dimension​


----------



## Bretrick

Tish said:


> *U*ptown Funk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V


*V ?  Alphabet song forum -  - This be Place is in the Title forum - *


----------



## Bretrick

The Girl From Chelsea - Davy Jones​


----------



## Bretrick

Chelsea Morning - Joni Mitchell​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Geezer Garage

Been there a time or three.


----------



## Bretrick

*Hollywood - America




*


----------



## Bretrick

*Moscow - Genghis Khan




*


----------



## timoc

Bretrick said:


> *V ?  Alphabet song forum -  - This be Place is in the Title forum - *


You're absolutely right there, Officer Dobbs......


----------



## timoc

Hole in the Ground' by Bernard Cribbins​


----------



## Bretrick

timoc said:


> You're absolutely right there, Officer Dobbs......


Canny keep up with all the shenanigans a taking place.


----------



## timoc

"Paradise" Nat King Cole​


----------



## timoc

Doris Day - Under A Blanket of Blue​


----------



## timoc

Chris Rea "The Blue Cafe"​


----------



## Tish

Bretrick said:


> *V ?  Alphabet song forum -  - This be Place is in the Title forum - *


 Don't mind me I am having a blond day.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Cherie Baby




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pam




----------



## Bretrick

Day Trip to Bangor - Fidler's Dram​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Cherie Baby

California Dreaming

https://youtu .be/N-aK6JnyFmk


----------



## timoc

Cherie Baby said:


> California Dreaming
> 
> https://youtu .be/N-aK6JnyFmk


Super song by the Mamas & the Papas, Cherie Baby, but your link doesn't play......is this the one.


----------



## Sassycakes

Wildwood NJ oh the memories


----------



## Bretrick

Mull Of Kintyre - Paul McCartney & Wings​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

It must be 40 years since I have listened to this song. Great catchy tune, great voice to boot.
In Zaire - Johnny Wakelin​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Cherie Baby

Kashmir ~ Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tish

Under your scars


----------



## Bretrick

Omaha - Moby Grape​


----------



## Bretrick

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd​


----------



## Bretrick

Return To Camp Granada - Alan Sherman​


----------



## Bretrick

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel​


----------



## Bretrick

Katmandu - Bob Seger​


----------



## Bretrick

Echo Beach - Martha and the Muffins​


----------



## Cherie Baby

Honeymoon in Beirut ~ Rick Springfield


----------



## Tish

Murder on the dance floor


----------



## Bretrick

Christmas in Dixie - Alabama​


----------



## Bretrick

Deep in the heart of Texas - Gene Autry​


----------



## Bretrick

American Dream - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band​


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

San Franciscan Nights - Eric Burdon & The Animals​


----------



## Bretrick

Arkansas Grass - Axiom​


----------



## Bretrick

Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash​


----------



## Cherie Baby

New York New York ~ Paloma Faith


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Wangaratta is a city in Victoria Australia
Wangaratta Wahine - The Captain Matchbox Whoopee Band​


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Tish




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

The Lights of Rio - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Jim Reeves -- In A Mansion Stands My Love​


----------



## timoc

Carpenters - Close to you​


----------



## Bretrick

A Cliff In Colorado - Steve Holy​


----------



## Bretrick

Madagascar - Guns 'n Roses​


----------



## Bretrick

Made In England - Elton John​


----------



## Bretrick

Galveston- Glen Campbell​


----------



## Bretrick

Good to Go to Mexico - Toby Keith​


----------



## Bretrick

Waking Up In Vegas - Katy Perry​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*Detroit City - Bobby Bare




*


----------



## Alligatorob

Sopchoppy, the closest town to my last home in Florida. 

Best known for the International Worm Grunting Festival, two biggest industries were worms and honey.


----------



## Bretrick

Casbah - A walled central area of a town or city in North Africa, especially Algiers. Also, the older quarter of such a town or city.
*Rock the Casbah - The Clash





*


----------



## Bretrick

No Word From China - Pel Mel​


----------



## Bretrick

Jericho - Simply Red​


----------



## Bretrick

Kids In America - Kim Wilde​


----------



## Pam




----------



## timoc

Slim Whitman - - - My Blue Heaven​


----------



## timoc

Slim Whitman - When My Blue Moon Turns To Gold Again​


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Honolulu City Lights - The Carpenters​


----------



## Bretrick

Hollywood Swinging - Kool and the Gang​


----------



## Bretrick

American Pie - Don Mclean​


----------



## Bretrick

From Great Britain To LA - Albert Hammond​


----------



## Bretrick

Moon Over Miami - Ray Charles​


----------



## Bretrick

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles​


----------



## Bretrick

California My Way - Iguana​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

99 Miles From LA - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Bretrick

The Riviera - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Honolulu Baby​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pam




----------



## timoc

Love Song of The Waterfall​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal

yes,i do know everywhere in this video.
The Works is now Boswells cafe and i’ve had breakfast in the John Fielding twice this week!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Last Train to Marseilles - Richard Clapton​


----------



## ohioboy

The place is the stomach!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*Next Plane to London - Rose Garden




*


----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*Mecca - Gene Pitney 1963




*


----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva

I don't know if someone already posted this but it's a long thread so I'm not going to look through it to find out.


----------



## Bretrick

Rock Island Line runs from Chicago to Rock Island in Illinois with many other stations incorporated into the Chicago, Rock Island and Pacific Railroad system
*Rock Island Line - Lonnie Donegan




*


----------



## Pam




----------



## timoc

Summer of 42 - Music by Michel Legrand​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*Abergavenny - Marty Wilde




*


----------



## timoc

Cherie Baby said:


> New York New York ~ Paloma Faith


Is this the one Cherie Baby?


----------



## timoc

Tea On the Terrace (1936) - Edythe Wright​


----------



## timoc

Orange Colored Sky by Natalie Cole (Lyrics)​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Kentucky means Paradise - Glen Campbell 1965​


----------



## Bretrick

*Missouri Waltz - Johnny Cash




*


----------



## Bretrick

The Tennessee Stud (Tennessee Walking Horse) is a breed of gaited horse known for its unique four-beat running-walk and flashy movement.
*Tennessee Stud - Jimmy Driftwood




*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Queensland - a state of Australia
A Truckie up in Queensland - Allan Caswell​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*U S of A - Donna Fargo




*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Patek24




----------



## dko1951

Pinky said:


>


That was my pick also. It tells of the wonderful loving time of that era. Should be the anthem of those times.


----------



## Bretrick

Louisiana Man - Bobby Gentry​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

During a ‘wet-day’ in the early 1970s, a grader operator in a Thiess Brothers construction camp near Greenvale, far-north Queensland wrote and performed a song for his drunken workmates.
In the years that followed, this song became an Australian country institution – covered by both Slim Dusty and John Williamson and immortalising the now defunct Greenvale line.
The man who penned it was also a country music great, Stan Coster – another icon of Australia’s old bush and the lesser-known songwriter for Slim Dusty. 
The song’s name was ‘Three Rivers Hotel’ and was a tribute to the many characters that were involved in building the Greenvale railway line north-west of Townsville.
There is a Three Rivers Hotel in the town of Greenvale, which is still operational and serves as a small tourist attraction in the area. 
Named in tribute to both Stan Coster and Slim Dusty, this creates some confusion as to what came first – the pub or the song… or the three local rivers – Burdekin, Star and Clark.
In late 1974, the ‘Three Rivers’ region of North Queensland experienced a lengthy wet season – this saw a lot of downtime for the workers.
Stuck in the camps, the men had nothing better to do than spend the days drinking in the camp “boozer” or “mess hall” – a basic demountable building with an outdoor covered seating area.
As the story goes, during one of these wet days, water started to flood the building’s makeshift beer garden, and as a result the workers dug up trenches to channel it away. 
The trenches joined up roughly similar to the local rivers in town. So the mess hall was aptly nicknamed “The Three Rivers Hotel” after their improvised drainage system.
Three rivers hotel - Slim Dusty​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*Raining on the Rock* is a song written and performed by Australian singer-songwriter John Williamson. 
The title is in reference to Uluru (Ayres Rock) with references in the song to Albert Namatjira* 
He was an Arrernte^ painter from the MacDonald Ranges in Central Australia.

*He was widely considered one of the greatest and most influential Australian artists. As a pioneer of contempory Indigenous Australian art he was arguably one of the most famous Indigenous Australians of his generation. He was the first Aboriginal artist to receive popularity from a wide Australian audience.

^Arrernte is a dialect cluster in the Arandic language group spoken in parts of the Northern Territory, Australia, by the Arrernte people
There are about 1,800 speakers of Arrernte making this dialect one of the widest spoken of any Indigenous language in Australia.
It is spoken in the Alice Springs area and taught in schools and universities, heard in media and used in local government.

The song was released in January 1987 as the second single from Williamson's sixth studio album Mallee Boy.
Raining On The Rock - John Williamson and Warren Williams​


----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva

A Night In New York






Great song! One of my favorites. Interesting video too. @hollydolly, do you remember this? It spent 9 weeks on the U.K. charts in 1984, according to bio under the video. @Paco Dennis @Pecos @Pinky @palides2021 @Nathan @dseag2


----------



## timoc

Theme from "Valley of the Dolls"​


----------



## timoc

Lee Wiley - Street Of Dreams​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pam




----------



## Bretrick

Some people think the B-52s are from Mars. Not True
They are from Outer Space though, another planet , an outre planet -  *Planet Claire
Planet Claire - B52's




*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

The *Murrumbidgee River* is a major tributary of the Murray River and the second longest river in Australia.
It flows through the Australian state of New South Wales and the Australian Capital Territory.
The word Murrumbidgeeor means "big water" in the Wiradjuri language,  one of the local Australian Aboriginal languages.
Murrumbidgee Man - Reg Lindsay​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Alligatorob

In Louisiana (Dans La Louisianne)


----------



## Bretrick

From New York To L.A. - Patsy Gallant​


----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*Planet Earth - Duran Duran




*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man - Conway Twitty & Loretta Lynn​


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Bretrick

Typical Australia in the 70's
Newcastle is a city approximately 170 km (105 miles) northeast of Sydney

*The Newcastle song - Bob Hudson 




*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

A protest song by the Jam, highlighting the divide between the Working class and the privileged boys attending Eton College.
Etonians are taught how to fire rifles.
Paul Weller - singer/songwriter of The Jam said ;
“I was watching the news on TV and I saw this footage of a Right To Work march going past Eton, where all the kids from the school came outside and started jeering at the marchers. I just thought what a great image it was. I didn’t think of it as particularly political.”

The era entailed the election of Margaret Thatcher as Prime Minister, the gap between the ruling classes and the workers was getting wider and wider, with unemployment about to skyrocket, interest rates about to be raised and cuts to public spending in the first months of Thatchers reign
*The Eton Rifles - The Jam




*


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Ella Fitzgerald - Walking by the River​


----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Sea of Heartbreak​


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Tell me you don't like this..... ​​Shirley Temple - On The Good Ship Lollipop.​


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Lee Marvin Wandering Star​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*All The Way to Reno - R.E.M.




*


----------



## timoc

The Skye Boat Song - Ella Roberts​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Where is The Island of Lost Souls?  Hell
Island Of Lost Souls - Blondie​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

At the top of the stairway is the lonely world of mine
I will be waiting in Apartment Number 9
Apartment Number 9 - Tammy Wynette​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Amarillo By Morning - Terry Stafford​


----------



## timoc

CHER! "Hernando's Hideaway"​


----------



## timoc

The Boswell Sisters - 42nd Street​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Joni James - Galway Bay (With Lyrics)


----------



## timoc

On the Sunny Side of the Street​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

That's How I Got to Memphis - Tom T Hall​


----------



## timoc

In the Middle of a Kiss​


----------



## timoc

Dorothy Squires : A Tree in the Meadow​


----------



## timoc

Maurice Chevalier - I Love Paris​


----------



## timoc

Pat Boone- Love Letters in the Sand (lyrics)​


----------



## Bretrick

This Is Australia Calling - John Williamson​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Ticket To The Moon- Electric Light Orchestra​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Clouds Across the Moon - Rah​


----------



## Bretrick

Avalon is part of the King Arthur legend and is a very romantic thing.
When King Arthur dies, the queens ferry him off to Avalon. which is a sort of enchanted island. It's the ultimate fantasy place.

*Avalon - Roxy Music




*


----------



## Bretrick

The "River" was where one went to be baptised
Take me to the River - Talking Heads​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

One of my favourite albums of all time is Roger Waters (of Pink Floyd) Radio K.A.O.S
Roger Waters - Sunset Strip​*



*


----------



## Bretrick

Another favourite album of mine is Johnny Warman's Walking into Mirrors.
Martian Summer - Johnny Warman​


----------



## timoc

Gordon MacRae - Stranger in Paradise​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Waltzing in the Clouds from Spring Parade​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

The Whole Of The Moon - The Waterboys​


----------



## Bretrick

Paul Gascoigne, nicknamed Gazza, former English professional footballer. 
Described by the National Football Museum as "widely recognised as the most naturally talented English footballer of his generation". 
Fog On the Tyne - Gazza​


----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee




----------



## Tish




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## timoc

*"Paradise" Nat King Cole*


----------



## timoc

Ella Fitzgerald ft Nelson Riddle & His Orchestra - Midnight Sun​


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

*Lee Wiley - Street Of Dreams*


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

"Road to Morocco"​


----------



## No1 Toffee

---- 'Shangri La' ----  by The Electric Light Orchestra ...​


----------



## No1 Toffee

ELO Jeff Lynne: -- moment in paradise --​


----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

ELO - Can't Get It Out of My Head​


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

M-I-S-S-I-S-S-I-P-P-I (1950) - Jo Stafford​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## timoc

There's A Lovely Lake In London​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks​


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

STEVE CONWAY - Along The Navajo Trail​


----------



## timoc

Bobby Darin Beyond the Sea live​


----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

Squeeze - Up The Junction​


----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

The Clash - London Calling​


----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

Fat Les - Vindaloo​


----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

The Specials - Ghost Town​


----------



## Bretrick

The Nullarbor Plain is part of the area of flat, almost treeless, arid country of southern Australia, located on the Great Australian Bight coast with the Great Victoria Desert to its north. 
*John Williamson - Sail The Nullarbor





*


----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

​LULU Inc BOWIE Studio Intro  ~ MAN WHO SOLD THE WORLD ~ ALTERNATE  TAKE  73​


----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

The Waterboys - The Whole of the Moon​


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

LOU CHRISTIE - BEYOND THE BLUE HORIZON​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bretrick

Adelaide is the Capital city of South Australia
Adelaide - Ben Folds'​


----------



## Bretrick

Carlton is an inner suburb of Melbourne Australia
Skyhooks - Carlton​


----------



## Bretrick

Toorak is an upper class (old money) suburb of Melbourne Australia
Toorak Cowboy - Skyhooks​


----------



## Bretrick

Balwyn is an upper middle class suburb of Melbourne Australia located 10 km from the CBD.
Balwyn Calling - Skyhooks​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

guess who- american woman​


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Tony Bennett, k.d. lang - Moonglow


----------



## No1 Toffee

THE  HOLLIES - GASOLINE ALLEY BRED​


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Tish




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## timoc

On The Street Where You Live​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Tenterfield is a town in New South Wales.
Tenterfield Saddler tells the story of the Peter Allen's (born Peter Woolnough) life, from his much-loved grandfather, George Woolnough, his troubled relationship with his father and moving to New York to marry Liza Minnelli, "a girl with an interesting face".
*Tenterfield Saddler- Peter Allen




*
Peter ALLEN Interviewed by Michael Parkinson​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*I Love Perth - Pavement




*


----------



## Bretrick

Bidyadanga is the largest Aboriginal community in Western Australia, with a population of approximately 750 residents.
It is located 180 kilometres south of Broome and 1,590 kilometres from the state capital Perth, in the Kimberley region.
*Back Home in Bidyadanga - George John Bennet*


----------



## Bretrick

Broome is a coastal pearling and tourist town in the Kimberly region of Western Ausralia, 1,681 km (1,045 mi) north of Perth.
Population - 14,660.
Broome has a hot, semi-arid climate.
Like most parts of the Australian tropics, it has two seasons: a dry season and a wet season.
The dry season is from April to November with nearly every day clear and maximum temperatures around 30 °C (86 °F). The wet season extends from December to March, with maximum temperatures of around 35 °C (95 °F), rather erratic tropical downpours and high humidity.
Broome's annual rainfall average is 615mm (24"), 75% of which falls from January to March.
Broome observes an average of 48 days a year of rain.
Here is Ted Egan playing an empty slab
Back to Broome - Ted Egan​


----------



## timoc

I Cover the Waterfront - Connee Boswell​


----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

Andy Williams ~ Sail Along Silvery Moon​


----------



## JaniceM




----------



## JaniceM




----------



## Barefootgirl




----------



## Tish




----------

